# Ecran des nouveaux iBooks



## AppleSeed (1 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,

Ayant besoin d'un petit ordinateur portable léger, convivial, silencieux et disposant d'une bonne autonomie, je viens d'acheter un iBook 12 pouces à 1GHz. 

Sur le papier ce choix était idéal pour moi et effectivement, après les premières minutes d'utilisation de mon i-book, je pensais avoir fait le bon choix... jusqu'à ce que je me mette à regarder des photos ou des films sur mon nouvel iBook .  

Et là, j'ai été très déçu par les variations de contraste entre le haut de l'écran et le bas de l'écran : alors qu'en haut de l'écran l'image est à peu près normale, l'image devient délavée sur le bas de l'écran et les noirs, au lieu d'être vraiment noirs, deviennent gris !           

Ce défaut est particulièrement apparent lorsque je choisis un fond d'écran sombre et uniforme (au lieu d'avoir un fond sombre uniforme, je vois en fait une sorte de dégradé de gris qui va du haut de l'écran vers le  bas de l'écran) et lorsque je regarde un film au format cinemascope, la bande du bas est grise alors que celle du haut est bien noire !

Pour faire disparaître cet effet, jai essayé de changer l'inclinaison de l'écran ainsi que le réglage de la luminosité de l'écran, mais rien à faire : ce satané défaut d'uniformité n'a pas voulu disparaître (je précise que j'ai fait ces tests dans une pièce faiblement éclairée, sans reflets parasites sur l'écran et en me plaçant bien devant l'écran). 

Je suis très gêné par ce défaut qui me gâche vraiment la vie lorsque je regarde un DVD et j'aimerais bien savoir si ceux d'entre vous qui ont acheté un iBook de la nouvelle gamme ont constaté un défaut similaire (défaut qui, je le souligne, est surtout apparent lorsque l'on regarde des images ou des scènes comportant des zones sombres)... 

Merci d'avance à vous tous pour votre aide,

Johny (qui commence à se demander s'il a fait le bon choix).


----------



## Kaneda (1 Mai 2004)

Ceci n'est pas un défaut, c'est commun à une très grande majorité de portable. C'est dû à la technologie elle même. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Possédant un packard Bell 15", ce problème est aussi présent, c'est embêtant c'est vrai mais malheureusement on ne peut pas y faire grand chose (enfin je crois). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Navré que tu sois déçu mais tu aurais peut etre dû tester des portables dans les magasins avant et tu aurais pu ainsi déjà être au courant de cela.


----------



## AppleSeed (1 Mai 2004)

> Ceci n'est pas un défaut, c'est commun à une très grande majorité de portable. C'est dû à la technologie elle même.
> 
> Possédant un packard Bell 15", ce problème est aussi présent, c'est embêtant c'est vrai mais malheureusement on ne peut pas y faire grand chose (enfin je crois).



Je ne doute absolument pas que ce type d'imperfection soit présent de façon plus ou moins marquée sur d'autres portables. 

Cependant, dans le cas de mon nouvel iBook, je trouve que ce défaut d'uniformité est vraiment trop marqué pour que l'on puisse regarder des DVD comportant des scènes sombres sans être gêné.

Ceci dit, tu as raison, si j'ai un peu de temps la semaine prochaine, j'irais faire des tests comparatifs en magasin sur d'autres portables avec un de mes DVD pour voir si tous les ordinateurs portables dans la même gamme de prix que le nouvel iBook ont un défaut d'uniformité aussi marqué.

En tout cas, je te remercie pour ton avis qui m'aide à relativiser et à mieux profiter de mon nouvel iBook, qui, sur tous les autres points, est vraiment formidable !

Johny.


----------



## Kaneda (1 Mai 2004)

de rien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je pense que ça dépend des marques car les beaux-parents ont un toshiba (kilépabo) et l'angle de vision est nettement meilleur que le packard bell, par contre je trouve l'image nettement moins fine.

Et moi aussi je met souvent des fonds d'écran uniforme et ça fait comme un dégraé du coup ...


----------



## AppleSeed (1 Mai 2004)

En surfant sur les forums d'Apple, je viens de découvrir que je ne suis pas le seul à être gêné par ce problème !

iBook display : lighter at bottom ? 

De plus, le Powerbook G4 15 pouces FW 800 a eu lui aussi des problèmes d'uniformité d'éclairage :

Powerbook : Uneven illumination


----------



## Onra (3 Mai 2004)

Franchement, on ne peut pas décement s'attendre à regarder un film dans des conditions optimales avec un ordinateur portable. Je ne comprends pas cet acharnement à vouloir regarder une image de la taille d'un timbre poste avec un son stereo ridicule. Que tu nous dises que ça t'embête parce que lorsque tu fais de la retouche photo ça te perturbe... ok ! Mais lorsque tu regardes un film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faut remettre les choses à leur place. Si tu te contentes d'une image à peine plus grande qu'un timbre poste, alors tu devrais pouvoir passer outre le fait que la luminosité de ton écran n'est pas uniforme. A moins que le défaut soit exacerbé sur ton modèle et qu'un passage au sav s'impose..


----------



## Kaneda (3 Mai 2004)

Je rejoins ton opinion à ce sujet. Regarder un film c'est Télé 16/9 , DVD et Dolby Digital minimum sinon ça ne sert pas à grand chose mais bon ...

Par contre, c'est vrai que quand on fait pas mal de retouche photo, design, graphism etc ...c'est génant de ne pas avoir un apperçu uniforme sur toute la surface de l'écran ...

Enfin bon, un portable reste un portable, autre solution : raccorder un écran externe


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

Une petite nuance s'impose, pour regarder une bouze Américaine dans le TVG, mon Alu12 me suffit largement, je ne prend pas mon 17 pouces avec moi...


----------



## Mulder (3 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Je rejoins ton opinion à ce sujet. [...] un portable reste un portable


On n'est pas non plus obligé de regarder le portable d'aussi loin que la télé.


----------



## Kaneda (3 Mai 2004)

C'est certain que la distance n'est pas la même. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'ailleurs je n ai jms eut l occasion de bosser sur du 12", je n'ai qu'un portable 15" mais je pense que cet effet indésirable qui rend plus sombre l'écran en fonction d'où on se situe par rapport à lui doit être moins important sur 12" , enfin j'espère pour ceux qui ont des 12"


----------



## powerbook867 (3 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> C'est certain que la distance n'est pas la même.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coment peut on encore vendre des 12 pouces !!! le minimum devrait être 114pouces ou 15 pouces. AVec 12 pouces, la surface detravail est vraiment ridicule....


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Coment peut on encore vendre des 12 pouces !!! le minimum devrait être 114pouces ou 15 pouces. AVec 12 pouces, la surface detravail est vraiment ridicule....



Pourquoi es tu si catégorique?
Estimes tu que je ne travailles pas sur mon 12 pouces? Ou bien que je me fatigue irrémédiablement les yeux?
Le 12 pouces me convient parfaitement...


----------



## fabulousfab (3 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Regarder un film c'est Télé 16/9 , DVD et Dolby Digital minimum sinon ça ne sert pas à grand chose



C'est vrai qu'avant les DVD, avant le 16/9, avant le Dolby, et même avant l'apparition du cinéma couleur, regarder un film ne servait strictement à rien et ne procurait aucun plaisir !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le pauvre Dreyer doit se retourner dans sa tombe...


----------



## Mulder (3 Mai 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Coment peut on encore vendre des 12 pouces !!!


Tout simplement parce que de nombreux utilisateurs préférent le côté très compact et/ou en ont vraiment besoin.


----------



## Biroman (3 Mai 2004)

aussi parce que chez apple petit ecran = petit prix....


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

Biroman a dit:
			
		

> aussi parce que chez apple petit ecran = petit prix....


L'Ibook 14 est pourtant moins chère que le powerbook 12


----------



## Kaneda (3 Mai 2004)

Oui enfin l' iBook n'a pas la meme puissance ni meme la classe qu'un PowerBook ... (mais je peux pas me le payer huhu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Pour ce qui concerne le cinéma, aller voir un un film au ciné est une chose mais quand on est chez sois, faut être honnête, rien de vaut un bel écran "panoramique" avec du bon son  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (mais ceux qui regarde du charly chapplin n'ont pas forcément besoin du son hin hin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## fabulousfab (3 Mai 2004)

C'est sûr... mais justement, quand on regarde un film sur un portable, c'est qu'on n'est peut-être pas chez soi...

Mais sur le fond, je suis d'accord avec toi : c'est un peu comme pour la musique, une fois qu'on a goûté à la qualité d'une bonne chaîne Haute-Fidélité, on a du mal à revenir à un radio-cassette (personnellement, je ne peux plus supporter et ça me casse littéralement les oreilles au bout de 10 minutes).
Pour les films, j'en suis encore à la TV 51 cm bas de gamme + magnétoscope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, donc c'est vrai que regarder un film sur un portable ne me choque pas trop.


----------



## Onra (4 Mai 2004)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr... mais justement, quand on regarde un film sur un portable, c'est qu'on n'est peut-être pas chez soi...
> 
> Mais sur le fond, je suis d'accord avec toi : c'est un peu comme pour la musique, une fois qu'on a goûté à la qualité d'une bonne chaîne Haute-Fidélité, on a du mal à revenir à un radio-cassette (personnellement, je ne peux plus supporter et ça me casse littéralement les oreilles au bout de 10 minutes).
> Pour les films, j'en suis encore à la TV 51 cm bas de gamme + magnétoscope
> ...



Tu as trouvé pil poil la bonne comparaison, pour ma part je ne regarde plus du tout de films sur tout ce qui ne peut afficher une diagonale raisonnable et un son écoutable. Je me contente donc du cinema et de mon HomeCinema  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour moi regarder un dvd sur un écran de 12" ou pire un divx est comparable à ton radio-cassette. D'ailleurs, sur ce coup je rejoins aussi ton avis... Je ne supporte plus mon autoradio ! C'est exactement comme un mac, quand on a goûté à sa qualité on ne peut plus acheter un pécé


----------



## Mulder (4 Mai 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement comme un mac, quand on a goûté à sa qualité on ne peut plus acheter un pécé








 Il reste que ce genre de discussion, ça va bien entre nous parce qu'il ne faut pas oublier que beaucoup aimeraient la qualité mais n'en ont pas les moyens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors ils se contentent du radio-cassette ou du PC... Ouille, Aïe ! J'ai déjà dit : pas sur la têteuuh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il est vrai aussi que nombreux s'endettent ou se "surendettent" pour une qualité qui n'est pas à la hauteur. Désolé pour le HS.


----------



## Onra (4 Mai 2004)

Tu as raison de le souligner. Pour ma part j'ai du attendre de gagner ma vie pour pouvoir m'acheter les macs de mes rêves et tout le reste... mais c'est toujours la même chose. Tout dépend de l'importance que l'on accorde à tel ou tel pôle de dépense dans son budget. Il faut s'avoir réfreiner ses envies quand on a pas les moyens. Il faut rationaliser, et bien cerner ses besoins... ça évite de faire un achat un peu trop coup de coeur


----------



## Mulder (4 Mai 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Il faut rationaliser, et bien cerner ses besoins...


Mille fois d'accord... mais c'est duuure !!!


----------



## Poder (6 Mai 2004)

Sur mon iBook 12" 1Ghz (nouveau), j'ai également un défaut d'uniformité: le coin bas à gauche est légèrement plus sombre que le reste de l'écran. En affichant un fond blanc, on arrive à distinguer une légère pointe de rose dans cette zone 'assombrie'.

OK le défaut n'est pas flagrant mais c'est un peu rageant. J'espère aussi que le pb ne va pas empirer avec le temps.

Possesseurs d'iBook 12", vos écrans sont nickel?

Merci.


----------



## corbuu (6 Mai 2004)

Recu Ibook 1ghz ce matin via Apple Store.

L'écran est parfait. Uniformité complete.
rien à dire, merci Apple


----------



## dartagnan (7 Mai 2004)

Reçu ce matin l'ibook 12¨de ma nine, pas de problème d'écran: pas de pixel mort, dalle uniforme, heureusement surpris même de la qualité globale du produit.


----------



## JPTK (7 Mai 2004)

Switcheuse ?


----------



## dartagnan (9 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Switcheuse ?



pas vraiment: j'ai commencé par un apple IIc, et j'ai continué par un mac plus. entre mon domicile et mon lieu de travail j'ai du acheter en 15 ans plus de 50 macs (j'en ai 8 dans mon service d'imagerie médicale et 6 au scanner). par contre pour ma nine (fille en gascon et en catalan) c'est son premier: je suis trés strict sur l'éducation des enfants , pas question de leur donner de mauvaises habitudes...


----------



## AppleSeed (17 Mai 2004)

Eh bien voilà, les quinze jours dont je disposais pour échanger mon iBook ou me le faire rembourser se sont écoulés et j'ai finalement décidé de.. garder mon iBook ! 

Je dois dire que mon iBook me convient parfaitement pour l'usage principal auquel je le destinais (utilisation nomade pour rédiger des rapports ou effectuer des présentations). J'apprécie énormément son faible encombrement, sa légèreté et sa grande autonomie.. sans compter que je le trouve vraiment très beau !

En tout cas, je voudrais tous vous remercier pour vos commentaires et vos remarques souvent fort pertinentes concernant l'écran de l'iBook. Je suis désolé de n'avoir pas pu participer activement à la discussion que j'ai lancée mais ces dernières semaines ont été vraiment très chargées pour moi (l'achat de mon iBook est d'ailleurs lié indirectement à ce surcroît de travail). 

Par contre, maintenant que  je suis l'heureux posseseur d'un iBook de dernière génération, il est très probable que je vais fréquenter ce forum assez souvent dans les mois qui viennent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Johny.

P.S. Pour ceux qui s'intéressent à l'écran de l'iBook, j'ai trouvé dans un forum en anglais un autre message écrit par un utilisateur qui a remarqué la même chose que moi :

933Mhz iBook G4 Display Subpar


----------



## Mulder (17 Mai 2004)

AppleSeed a dit:
			
		

> j'ai finalement décidé de.. garder mon iBook !


La perfection n'étant pas de ce monde tu as pris une très bonne décision à mon avis.


----------



## pim (20 Juin 2004)

Aucun problème d'écran que je puisse détecter avec mes yeux de non expert, autant sur mon PB 12" G4 que sur l'iBook 12" G3 de ma copine.

Je pense que la solution consiste à prendre un écran externe. En revanche le problème de réglage de la résolution se pose alors, bizarrement elle semble bloquée en 1024x768. Mais je suis quasi sur que ce point a déjà été discuté, je suis hors-sujet...


----------

